# I.R.A.C.E. Charity Auction



## coach61

Just a note to let everyone know the IRACE charity auction to benifit the American Cancer Society will take place in October. Some of the highlights will be the Joe/Bill Roadsters, my 40 Ford Drag car, a couple of white lightnings Nuthers Willys from the contest and many many more items. If you belong to other lists and Forums please let them know, I know it would be cheaper to keep it amongst ourselfs but its for a good cause and if someone else wins it means more for the chairty.

If you want to donate.. Please send a photo of the item to me and I will add it to the webpage currently being donated by Firecoded Webdesign in Toronto ( Thanks JP!) The auatcion is not limited to slots this round, Diecast, tools, trains. rc are all welcome to join us to raise Cancer awarness. 

Thanks in advance everyone.. this is going to be awesome..
http://www.irace.coach61.com/irace/index.html

Dave


----------



## bobhch

Coach,

I will send you a picture of item or items soon. As soon as I figure what they are going to be. 

Not going to be my Godzilla figure...that is for dang sure! 

This Godzilla is not included in any Auction neither is the flaming Vega.










Bob...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Auction site up yet???*

Hey Coach... Did you get the site squared away? How posting that link again for everybody?? nuther


----------



## Dragula

let me know where to send the car.
DRAGjet racing


----------



## coach61

Dragula said:


> let me know where to send the car.
> DRAGjet racing


 Sorry Chris I missed this I wonder why.. Doh... I just need a pic of your donation any weblinks etc you would like associated with it and I will send the shipping and the winners adress when the auction ends.. we are trying to keep costs down this time by not double shipping.. Thank you a million times for the donation! Website will be avaliable tomorrow sometime at....

http://www.irace.coach61.com/irace/index.html

David :woohoo:


----------



## coach61

a lot of the pics are now being shown at the link above or below.. Join us in a good cause, we can all make a diffrence.
http://www.irace.coach61.com/irace/index.html

David


----------



## coach61

*teasers.....*


































You guys got your check books ready?


Coach! :thumbsup:

Remember 100% to charity (American Cancer Society)


----------



## coach61

Server is updating and not always avaliable for the first day or two.. you can see a dupe of the website at...
http://mysite.verizon.net/res7hg20/irace/index.html


----------



## coach61

*More Teasers.*

Ok if you want to start bidding go ahead.. I will bid 50 for the Number 1 Rodster C123 and 20 for the ramp truck C102 to start us off.. I actually want to win them all but my slot account says hahahahahaha not a chance...plus a few more teasers for you my fine slotted friends.

dave


















Email your bids to Both TJ and myself and I will keep the tally till we get the real site fixed


----------



## lenny

coach61 said:


> Just a note to let everyone know the IRACE charity auction to benifit the American Cancer Society will take place in October. Some of the highlights will be the Joe/Bill Roadsters, my 40 Ford Drag car, a couple of white lightnings Nuthers Willys from the contest and many many more items. If you belong to other lists and Forums please let them know, I know it would be cheaper to keep it amongst ourselfs but its for a good cause and if someone else wins it means more for the chairty.
> 
> If you want to donate.. Please send a photo of the item to me and I will add it to the webpage currently being donated by Firecoded Webdesign in Toronto ( Thanks JP!) The auatcion is not limited to slots this round, Diecast, tools, trains. rc are all welcome to join us to raise Cancer awarness.
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone.. this is going to be awesome..
> 
> 
> Dave


Dave,
I'd like to donate a set of all 14 Falcons. Do you want individual pics for individual auctions or a group shot for one auction?

Dan


----------



## videojimmy

just curious, why is the site pink... is this for breast cancer or for all cancers?


----------



## coach61

lenny said:


> Dave,
> I'd like to donate a set of all 14 Falcons. Do you want individual pics for individual auctions or a group shot for one auction?
> 
> Dan



Dans thats awesome! Thank you so very much.. Anyway you'd like them auctioned is fine by me! The Falcon is the new Car correct? maybe in pairs give more people a chance to grab some of them? Thanks again mucho mucho appreciated...


David


----------



## coach61

videojimmy said:


> just curious, why is the site pink... is this for breast cancer or for all cancers?


I was just going to give the checks/MO's to the local unit and let them decide how best to distribute the money, Pink is because Ed's Wife says we are all lil pink car guys lol...Plus it is Pink ribbon month...


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall

lenny said:


> Dave,
> I'd like to donate a set of all 14 Falcons. Do you want individual pics for individual auctions or a group shot for one auction?
> 
> Dan


Kudos! Nice to see you two jokers throwing 'lil cars at each other, instead of rocks!  

I love it. Rallying around a good cause shows what a classy bunch the HT membership is. :thumbsup: 

...an dats sumpthin' special!  

I like the idea of seeing the new Falcons offered as a set of two. After all... every one likes a nice pair!


----------



## WesJY

Dave, 

I emailed you with pictures of cars and bodies that I want to donate. let me know. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## coach61

WesJY said:


> Dave,
> 
> I emailed you with pictures of cars and bodies that I want to donate. let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Wes


Those are great wes. I will update the webpage after Dinner, Split also tossed an other White Lightning into the fray also.. Ht Rocks!


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870

Holy Hannah!

This is an amazing amount of support! HT ROCKS THE SLOTS!
(I am saving my slot moneys for the auction, Coach!) :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

WesJY said:


> Dave,
> 
> I emailed you with pictures of cars and bodies that I want to donate. let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Wes


Got them Wes thanks a ton! I had to pull a tree today and trim back our rose bushes from hades, now my sinusis are stuffed my head aches and I am going to whine and wimper and let the wife take care of this big baby. I will update the website by lunch tomorrow with all the new pics and stuff...Is there a Dash Logo around I can use? and one for Neils wheels. if someone has them and can email me them I would like to make sure they get links for thier generous donations. ( you guys too if you have webpages we can put those links up too!)


Be well.. sinutab to the rescue...

 
Dave


----------



## lenny

coach61 said:


> Got them Wes thanks a ton! I had to pull a tree today and trim back our rose bushes from hades, now my sinusis are stuffed my head aches and I am going to whine and wimper and let the wife take care of this big baby. I will update the website by lunch tomorrow with all the new pics and stuff...Is there a Dash Logo around I can use? and one for Neils wheels. if someone has them and can email me them I would like to make sure they get links for thier generous donations. ( you guys too if you have webpages we can put those links up too!)
> 
> 
> Be well.. sinutab to the rescue...
> 
> 
> Dave


Dave, here's my logo.

Dan


----------



## WesJY

coach61 said:


> Those are great wes. I will update the webpage after Dinner, Split also tossed an other White Lightning into the fray also.. Ht Rocks!
> 
> 
> Dave


and i am throwing in one more body (tyco custom 57 black chevy rat rod body). do i mail them all to you? 

Wes


----------



## coach61

WesJY said:


> and i am throwing in one more body (tyco custom 57 black chevy rat rod body). do i mail them all to you?
> 
> Wes


Hi Wes,


Jim your mailbox is full but this is the same answer you needed. No keep them there Wes.. All I need is a photo of the itmes (Got your new one Wes.) We will run the auction, and the winner will be responsiable for sending me a Check or M/O made out to the American Cancer Society and a seperate m/o Paypal for the shipping. a bit complicated but really easy and worked great last auatcion. I then contact the person with the goods. Send then the shipping costs and the winners address and Voila instant gratification. This saves us having to ship the item twice thus saving money as well as any chance the Post office will turn it into bits of broken plastic.. Thanks again Guys you have all been so generous. I will get towork on updating the web page now so we can start deciding were to put our dollors lol.. I know I am at a loss of were to put this months slot allowance, glad I saved some of last months hahaha..

Dave :woohoo:


----------



## videojimmy

cool Dave.... I';l take some pics and post them here tomorrow. That will work, right?


----------



## coach61

videojimmy said:


> cool Dave.... I';l take some pics and post them here tomorrow. That will work, right?


Yup will work great! thanks again!


Dave


----------



## coach61

Page is now updated with New Dash bodies and quite a few more.. I still have pics to take and add from Jeff (Split) and original flava Dave (RR) as well as myself. Man this got huge really quick.. thanks Guys!


Dave

http://www.irace.coach61.com/irace/index.html


----------



## coach61

*Tip...*

The Site is evolving very rapidly and I know some browsers do not automaticly refresh. So do not forget to hit Refresh to get up to the minute updates...

:thumbsup: :woohoo: 

Dave


----------



## win43

Coach,
E-mailed you a bid. :woohoo: "Let the fun begin". What a bunch of great looking stuff.


----------



## dreese

Coach, 
Is there a front view of C107? From that angle it looks like a TR3.


----------



## coach61

dreese said:


> Coach,
> Is there a front view of C107? From that angle it looks like a TR3.



I probibly did it wrong..lol.. Nuther corect me and let me know what it is...


Dave


----------



## tjd241

*Yes it is a TR3.*



coach61 said:


> .. Nuther corect me and let me know what it is...Dave



*Item C103 is an MEV TR3 * body that I worked over. Here is more of the front end. Thanks for looking and asking. :thumbsup: 

nuther Dave


----------



## tjd241

*... one more correction Coach (minor)*



coach61 said:


> .. Nuther corect me and let me know what it is...
> 
> 
> Dave


Item C117 is a customized JL Fairlane. :dude: 

nuther Dave


----------



## videojimmy

here's mine... a DASH Gplus Cheetah

more pics

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/g3.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/gbox2.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/g2a.jpg


----------



## coach61

videojimmy said:


> here's mine... a DASH Gplus Cheetah
> 
> more pics
> 
> http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/g3.jpg
> http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/gbox2.jpg
> http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/g2a.jpg


Got the pics, Thanks Jim will add the pics to the list next update today.


Dave


----------



## coach61

*Bids...*

Well seeing as we never did decide when to start some guys have already started to throw bids at us.. so I have updated the pages with current bids and added the new Cheetah from Jim. there are more pics yet to come. Auction will end October 30th at Midnight CST. this will allow everyone a extra pay check to bid with lol.. Good luck everyone hope everyone gets what they want and we raise a small fortune for a great cause...


Dave
in case ya forgot....
http://www.irace.coach61.com/irace/index.html


----------



## videojimmy

how does one bid?


----------



## JordanZ870

videojimmy said:


> how does one bid?


 The same way TWO will bid, Mate! :woohoo: 

Send your max bid (and auction number to Coach1 *AND* Gearbuster.
What you bid is what you will pay, so long as nobody else out-bids you!
Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

joez870 said:


> The same way TWO will bid, Mate! :woohoo:
> 
> Send your max bid (and auction number to Coach1 *AND* Gearbuster.
> What you bid is what you will pay, so long as nobody else out-bids you!
> Good Luck! :thumbsup:



Add TJ to the list of people to mail too.. we are actually doing it on a daily spreadsheet each so no one gets missed at we have alot more itmes then last time...Plus I will start posting bids tomorrow or friday, still lots of time though...


Dave


----------



## coach61

*Page Update*

Page has been updated with new Bids and links to larger photo's so Joe can see the cars through his mullet lol.. Some Minor corrections also.. new pics of missing item later today as well as a new catagory coming up.

http://www.irace.coach61.com/irace/index.html


----------



## mrwillysgasser

Looks like things are starting out very well .good job guys.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

This is a Willy Cool Auction! Better get my bids in now....$$$$$$$$$$$ Cha Ching a ling a ding dong baby! 

This is just really nice that I know all you really nice people and everyone just keeps getting nicer.  Is nicer a word or is it more mice...micer....rice....ricer...nooooooooooooo

I am teaching our 4 and 5 year old kids what RICE is. lol Still can't figure out why people install those big bolt on trunk wings. Hey maybe some day we can have a Ricer build off...noooooooooooooooooooo The bigger the wing and gawdier it looks the faster it is.....Right?  

Bob...zilla


----------



## coach61

Auction Update,

I have added a dual mail link for TJ and I so you can bid straight from the page , sorry I didn't noice a lot sooner that was just dumb of me. I also added winning bidders names to the auctions, so keep the wifes away. this is to help avoid confusion on your bids..


Thanks again everyone having a lot of fun......


Dave


----------



## roadrner

coach61 said:


> Auction Update,
> 
> I have added a dual mail link for TJ and I so you can bid straight from the page , sorry I didn't noice a lot sooner that was just dumb of me. I also added winning bidders names to the auctions, so keep the wifes away. this is to help avoid confusion on your bids..
> 
> 
> Thanks again everyone having a lot of fun......
> 
> 
> Dave


Don't feel bad, I didn't know you could do that either. Should we take a survey to see who did? :freak: 

Great auction site and for a great cause! Thanks to all. Dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrwillysgasser

I just put a link over on the jl board hope this gets us some diecast to bid on.


----------



## coach61

mrwillysgasser said:


> I just put a link over on the jl board hope this gets us some diecast to bid on.



Thanks Kevin, I just updated the site also.. starting to really take off now.


Dave


----------



## coach61

New Site Updates and Bids up to date, check to see if your still in the lead.. Win43 has donated a custom teal '67 chevelle I am just waiting for pics of it now.. sounds really sharp!

I also want to say thanks again to the folks who made this auction possible. Bill, Bob, GB, Neils Wheels and Joe for the awesome HOHT Roadster. these are awesome awesome cars, tuned Nos tjet chassis, silicones, and LIKE WOW looks.. they are in the paint shop right now at Bobzilla's so ya know they are going to only get even cooler looking...some with no bids still and some with low bids.. only 8 are being made get at em, To Dan at Dash for the awesome Falcon bodies, every pair has a bid already some still low so get your pair of these limited cars now! Wesj.. I won a couple of Wes's custom Ferrari's ( Joe weaseled one out of me ) and to see pics do not do justice to Wes's work.. his 57 body has NO BIDS yet! get on it beofre it goes! Teh Hooters Sand buggy is only at ten bucks WHAT? have you guys looked at it? It even has a what i call Bernie driving it lol. ( Weekend at Bernies guy).. Also a couple of body lots with little or no bids.. times running out folks.. Thanks to everyone who donated, donated time and to the bidders.. we are at almost 700 dollors raised for cancer research already we can do better yet!


Dave


----------



## mrwillysgasser

Hey I keep getting out bid .Lets bid them up guys!!


----------



## coach61

mrwillysgasser said:


> Hey I keep getting out bid .Lets bid them up guys!!



Saw you get outbid while I was updating.. its going good guys we are right on target.. Now the good news.. I have more pics of even more cars!.. Thnaks to Win43 and Nutter and RR for more donations....


























Bid bid bid..lol.. 


Dave


----------



## coach61

*More Cool Stuff....*

Mint on Card Speedline Lola.. this is sweet!










Bids ? ....who knows great contribution from Boss!


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall

*Roadster update*

Just a little FYI.

Bobzilla coughed up with a spy pic today. OMG. He's been bustin' butt, and it shows! I'm dying to post the spy pic...but I'm gonna restrain myself! That's his nugget.

Instead I've posted a coupla shots of the updated wind screen. A little thick yet cuz I always leave extra material for the final sand and polish. I much prefer the speedster look and hope y'all do too! I built an extra one just in case something went haywire. If it's not used, I'll definately retro fit my original.

In addition the rear ride height was dropped some during the body fitment, so you'll notice a difference when Zilla posts up. The index button for the driver was also deleted for folks who prefer to go driverless.

Keep those bids comin guys!


----------



## coach61

Bill Hall said:


> Just a little FYI.
> 
> Bobzilla coughed up with a spy pic today. OMG. He's been bustin' butt, and it shows! I'm dying to post the spy pic...but I'm gonna restrain myself! That's his nugget.
> 
> Instead I've posted a coupla shots of the updated wind screen. A little thick yet cuz I always leave extra material for the final sand and polish. I much prefer the speedster look and hope y'all do too! I built an extra one just in case something went haywire. If it's not used, I'll definately retro fit my original.
> 
> In addition the rear ride height was dropped some during the body fitment, so you'll notice a difference when Zilla posts up. The index button for the driver was also deleted for folks who prefer to go driverless.
> 
> Keep those bids comin guys!



Those are awesome Bill.. I am dying to see one of Bobzillas finshed paint schemes on these puppies...we are already so close to achieving my target amount raised that I am rushing in to check bids every chance I get while my wife trys to keep me doing actual work around the house for her..But I will say we have impressed her with our donations and bidding thus far. Beth lost her Mom to Cancer so its a near and dear charity to her so she was touched we will be donating 100% to ACS..You Guys rock you do know that from Donators to bidders HT is the best bunch ...


Dave


----------



## coach61

*Sneak news Flash....*

I am pretty sure Bob, Bill and Joe are going to go.. "Dangit ya ******* Canadian what are ya doing!!" But Bob sent me some sneak peeks this morning and I just can not resisit sharing a painted HOHT roadster body.. And seeing the sharing is what this auction is all about.. I present..............












Only 8 made lowest bid right now is C113 I think at 30 all the rest are over 35 two at 75 already.. These are numbered limited editions done as a joint effort by Joez870. Bill Hall and Bobzilla. With Help from Neils Wheels, Sethndaddy for handpicking the chassis and Nutther I believe.. You guys done a good things I am proud to call ya buds!... 


The Dash Falcons are also starting to start bidding wars..(Thanks Dan)! as are quite a few of the customs..we are so close to the goal I could toss my slot allowance and send it on by the target...you guys never fail to impress me.. Even guys (Like Myself) who tend to be stubborn haha.. have opened up thier hearts to support a good cause.. its all good...Thanks Guys.. anyone at Ihobby want to bash Tom over the head and gets us a Ihobby car would be a really nice thing HINT HINt lol....


Dave


----------



## bobhch

Coach,

Dang you ******* Canadian what are you doing? LOL

*Joez and Bill soon to follow* I hope I win the Yellow one so I can put Mooneyes on it...Zooooooom baby!

The Red one would be sweet also with some Iron Cross decals on it...yeah baby!

I want to just keep them all...oh dang! Bill and Joez did some great work on these and glad I could jump in and be a part of this Charity Auction! 










Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

Dang you ******* Canadian what are you doing? (you too, zilla)

Ok...so the cat is out of the bag and a few mystery colors have been revealed!

if only there was an orange one....

Bob, Great looking paint!


----------



## Bill Hall

*Alert*

Jeez Joe you dont even get one anyway...remember ...?!  

BTW There's more pics hot off the wire!...I know, cuz I just sent them to da Coach.

Hurry up and check yer PMs Coach, incoming! :thumbsup: 

What the heck is taking so long old man.


----------



## coach61

Bill Hall said:


> Jeez Joe you dont even get one anyway...remember ...?!
> 
> BTW There's more pics hot off the wire!...I know, cuz I just sent them to da Coach.
> 
> Hurry up and check yer PMs Coach, incoming! :thumbsup:
> 
> What the heck is taking so long old man.


Gee I was just doing teasers....But if you insist....


----------



## bobhch

*More pics with chassis and window...*



joez870 said:


> Dang you ******* Canadian what are you doing? (you too, zilla)
> 
> Ok...so the cat is out of the bag and a few mystery colors have been revealed!
> 
> if only there was an orange one....
> 
> Bob, Great looking paint!


Joez,

Did you say "Orange"? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I smell Dukes of Hazard Orange in the air..................... :drunk: 

































This whole set up is so Sweet. Bills specialy designed chassis and body design, Joez resin castings of bills bods and then the paint...how many hours do you think have been put into all these cars....LOTS!

You just don't find some thing like this in a box of Cracker Jacks Man & this is to help Cancer also so, pony up peope.  

Bob...zilla


----------



## tjd241

*Bob...*

these are awesome.  ..... I can't believe the effort you guys have put in. Super job !!! ..... nd


----------



## coach61

Stunning work Bob, your paint magic has done them proud.. thanks!


Coach!


----------



## MattGTO

I wanted to bid, but it said I needed to log in. What do I do?


----------



## JordanZ870

Click this link to BID!

http://www.irace.coach61.com/irace/index.html

You will find the auction page with "click-able" catagories.
Ready To Race Cars, Bodies to bid on and "Click here to BID" to open an email page. Simply type in your email addy and then your BID and what auction # your bid is for! Good LUCK! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

News Flash....

Our beloved leader Hank of Hobbytalk has once again, matched us dollar for dollar to $500.00 again.. With the auction sitting at very close to $1000.00 already, we achieved that goal.. Thanks Hank you bless us all with your generosity and support for thr HOHT auctions. Three Cheers for the Hankster!!!
:woohoo: 
:woohoo: 
:woohoo: 

Dave


----------



## mrwillysgasser

I posted about this auction deal ALL ,I mean ALL over hobbytalk this morning.I hope it helps!


----------



## tjd241

*He da man !*

.... Hank, outstanding !! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

mrwillysgasser said:


> I posted about this auction deal ALL ,I mean ALL over hobbytalk this morning.I hope it helps!



Everything helps Thanks Kevin appreciate all the adverts we can get...


Coach!


----------



## JordanZ870

Hank!

Thank you so much for the most generous donation! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*metalic blue, orange, metalic green...paint drying.*

Yeah what Joez said...Thanks Hank Big Time!

Here are the last 3 colors for the HOHT roadsters. Metalic Green, Orange & Metalic Blue. Just need to paint seats and tailights then hit with clear coat. 

Gotta go...




























Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

*High Caramba!!!!!*

Bob! 

You were 'sposed to take today off. There will be no overtime paid for weekends!  

I cant thank you enough for bringing our 'lil bucket to life. Without a doubt your artistry is a cut above and goes far beyond any expectation we had. I cant stop scrolling back and drooling at them.  

Hank, thank you for stepping up to the plate and all the "unseen" you do as well. I can honestly say I've never worked and played with a greater more dedicated bunch. Truly a pleasure! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

*Color Roadster pics!*

If you click on the Roadster Pics now you will see what color you are bidding on...The link is to pics of the painted bodies unfinished.. as they progress and are reassembled and photgraphed I will make sure the site gets updated right away....


Now a Drum Roll please....


Total as of right now....is just a tad over $1500.00 raised...


Darn Good job lads!


Coach!


----------



## tjd241

*that's...*

$1543.00 to be exact coach. :woohoo: ... but then who's counting?  nd


----------



## bobhch

Bill Hall said:


> Bob!
> 
> You were 'sposed to take today off. There will be no overtime paid for weekends!
> 
> I cant thank you enough for bringing our 'lil bucket to life. Without a doubt your artistry is a cut above and goes far beyond any expectation we had. I cant stop scrolling back and drooling at them.
> 
> Hank, thank you for stepping up to the plate and all the "unseen" you do as well. I can honestly say I've never worked and played with a greater more dedicated bunch. Truly a pleasure! :thumbsup:


Bill,

Paint knows no day off. Har.......Clear coat and seats getting painted now..........Drool on this Mr. Willy!

Coach you are doing a great job with this Auction! I may just  when these get shipped back to Bill for the final assembly. At least I got to hold them for a short while anyways....oh dang! Toys are so much fun!










Bob...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall

*Omg!*

Scuze me while I go dry my tears and change my shorts. 

So glad we decided to delete the floorboard paint, another late night chat retrofit! LOL.

Unlike the original hot rod, the contrast really makes the seat detail pop right up. Very unique, it looks FANTASTIC!

You've taken the original vision to the next level and far beyond. We can never thank you enough. 

A limited edition. Better jump on these guys, there will NEVER be another batch like these. :wave: 

I'm terrified to even touch them for the final windshield fit and packaging!
Any body got a tranquilizer?


----------



## diecaster 21401

*charity auction*

will some1 please PM me on wednesday morn i have a donation for the diecast section of this auction......
 diecaster 21401


----------



## coach61

diecaster 21401 said:


> will some1 please PM me on wednesday morn i have a donation for the diecast section of this auction......
> diecaster 21401



PM sent.. Thanks!



Dave


----------



## coach61

tjd241 said:


> $1543.00 to be exact coach. :woohoo: ... but then who's counting?  nd


$1623.. hard to keep uo to some days.. do not bid late lol...


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall

*Good news!*

Todays roadster update.

Well guys Bob's done with the paintwork and they're drying at his pad for a bit. They should be back to me in Washington for finals this weekend or so. With any luck we may actually hit the target on time. 

Today I would also like to extend some thanks to Chris Rolph. Dragula busted his butt to get me a pile of BSRT pick up shoes on REALLY short notice. I now have them in hand. After some testing on a spare chassis, while the bodies were being painted at Bob's, I found that the BSRT shoes are less delicate than the previously spec'ed AFX ski. They are far easier to tune and should provide both durability and longivety. Due to the rake of the chassis a forward roll to the base of the hanger window and a slight bow to the contact patch is required. The test unit skimmed along beautifully. :thumbsup: 

The windscreens will be fit, and the chassis will be skated a few more laps to ensure a positive out of the box experience. Long guide pins will be shipped in the case and it will be the owners responsibility to trim them to their slot depth.

Wont be long now!


----------



## coach61

*Sneak Peeks again*

Win 43's awesome chevelle Item number C115










Bid Bid Bid...lol


----------



## coach61

*Sneak Peek of the day....*

Item C118.. Dash Cheetah on a Classic Gplus chassis.. I love Gplus cars and this is a BEAUT!.. Donated by Video Jimmy who has this puppy lowered down sweet and reeady to dominate the gplus class on YOUR track....New Pic to show this Car off!












Bid bid bid.. I recall a lot of you drooled all over this car when Jim built it.. so much so my keyboard has been misspelling words ever since.


Coach!


----------



## coach61

*nEW sECTION*

A Couple of New auctions C175 and C176....For the Diecast folks! 











Coach!


----------



## mrwillysgasser

All right the diecast guys are coming thought.


----------



## diecaster 21401

*Irace*

all right GUYS lets go. the pix shows a regular version. youre BIDDING on the
WHITE LIGHTNING version. check what it list on lightning lane.... THEN BID

COME ON HELP A WORTHY CAUSE


----------



## mrwillysgasser

ok whats this?


"Racing Champions Diecast Nascar Collection

Removed from Racing Champion pit lanes.

great for displays or adding to your collection."


----------



## tjd241

*We're slot car guys and we're trying.*

We'll get the diecast listing on the site corrected shortly. Until then... 

Here is the VERY generous donation from Diecaster 21041 (and clarification!). This is a WHITE LIGHTNING CITH Camaro. Hard to find .... we even had trouble finding a picture!! thanks again DC... tjd


----------



## coach61

mrwillysgasser said:


> ok whats this?
> 
> 
> "Racing Champions Diecast Nascar Collection
> 
> Removed from Racing Champion pit lanes.
> 
> great for displays or adding to your collection."



Kev,

they are the cars off the pitlanes, I used them on my pit display but use slots (Ofcourse) instead so I had all these dicasts laying around. trying to gather them up to get a group shot...will be up by Saturday afternoon.


Dave


----------



## coach61

http://www.lightninglane.com/cat_in_the_hat.htm
Check whatthe Cat in the Hat White lighning is listed for.. $165.00!!!! ds Bid is $25.00 I am off to the diecast board....lol...


Dave


----------



## tjd241

*Something special no doubt...*

After getting the right pic on the site.... 17 mins went by and there is already a $25 bid. :woohoo:

_Be the first (big) kid on your block to own one ! !_


----------



## coach61

mrwillysgasser said:


> ok whats this?
> 
> 
> "Racing Champions Diecast Nascar Collection
> 
> Removed from Racing Champion pit lanes.
> 
> great for displays or adding to your collection."


I got Jiggy with it.. Wife said go away play with your pink car friends..So I toook a pic of the cars I had out.. thought i had more but could not find them 










Added to website also...


Dave


----------



## sethndaddy

tjd241 said:


> After getting the right pic on the site.... 17 mins went by and there is already a $25 bid. :woohoo:
> 
> _Be the first (big) kid on your block to own one ! !_


It's mine all mine


----------



## coach61

*Final Days...*

Less then 30 Hrs to go.. I hope you got your bids in and won't be diappointed and have to gourge out on the kids candy in Novemeber....Last chance bring out your bills.. bring out your bills.....


coach!
http://www.irace.coach61/irace


Thanks again to everyone who donated , Dash Motor Sports, TJ, RR, Joe, Bill, Bob, VJ, DCR, Wesj,Coach,Boss, Split,Hank and Hobbytalk, If I forgot you please step up and be recogonized..


as of right now we are a little over $1700.oo Raised :woohoo: For the American Cancer Society


Coach!


----------



## Bill Hall

*Final Roadster Pics*

Reshod and tracked one last time. 

Windscreens polished trimmed and attached.

Production order as follows:

1-Red
2-Purple
3-Yellow
4-Green
5-Metallic Blue
6-Metallic Red
7-Orange
8-Metallic Green

I'd like to thank Joe for volunteering to cast these up.

Thanks to Bob for hosin' them down.

Of course many thanks to the chat gang.

Lastly a group hug for Coach...1-2-3...Awwwwww! Without whom this great cause wouldnt have happened.


----------



## Bill Hall

*More*

Enjoy :wave:


----------



## tjd241

*Thank YOU Bill...*

I believe a lot of parts would be in a lot of different zip codes still, had it not been for Bill. So come out from behind the curtain Dr. Hall... I believe you were the guy who "stitched" this whole project together and kept it moving from day one. You get 2 of these from Nuther :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

tjd241 said:


> I believe a lot of parts would be in a lot of different zip codes still, had it not been for Bill. So come out from behind the curtain Dr. Hall... I believe you were the guy who "stitched" this whole project together and kept it moving from day one. You get 2 of these from Nuther :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



Yup gotta get on the Big Bill bandwagon! you did a excellent job of getting this major project completed on time and only civilian amount over budget.. The Rods and the ones who designed built anc creadted them get a huge :thumbsup: from Me.


Dave :woohoo:


----------



## coach61

*Coming down....*

Its down to the wire, and I am feeling a bit of relief, its been busy and a lot of fun. and we reached out and did something very good. Thanks again to everyone for donations, work, admin help and keeping a eye on things and spreading the word.. Last day to get Bids in.. if you have been eyeing that sweet roadster or Falcon body, 'nuther masterpiece, Wes's creation or Whiteligning now is the time to bid.. not later if it gets lost in cyberspace no chance to bail ya out now.. So much cool stuff, slammed Cheetah by Vj what may be one of the last ramp trucks from Bruce, Rare HTF GTO dash bodies...real rare diecast Cat In the Hat WL. so much to see so little cash Or i'd just buy it all myself and horde it lol









Dave


----------



## coach61

*1800....*

We just broke $1800.. I am so impressed with this auction..Plus the new car pics are killer also.. Wish you guys like this on my fleabay auctions HAR!









This one is still at $55.00 a bargin!


Dave

Remember 100% goes to http://www.cancer.org/docroot/home/index.asp


----------



## Bill Hall

coach61 said:


> Yup gotta get on the Big Bill bandwagon! you did a excellent job of getting this major project completed on time and only civilian amount over budget.. The Rods and the ones who designed built anc creadted them get a huge :thumbsup: from Me.
> 
> 
> Dave :woohoo:


Thanks Coach and 'Nuther!

...but lets keep this in perspective. The little loaf of bread was originally just one of my "what if" experiments. IE: Find a way to wrap a fully enclosed deuce body on a standard t-jet chassis. A new look, combined with a sturdier shell to eliminate the original's frailties. They will survive a good wallshot. Child tested and mother approved so to speak.  

Other than knockin out the original, some chassis hackin' and set up, then buffing up some windsheilds; I cant/wont take credit for the work of others. 

Joe and Bob took the ball and ran with it. Which was somewhat the original idea. A collective effort for a good cause!

Instagator that he is, Joe's already cookin' up a plan for next years HOHT offering!...but I'm sworn to secrecy under penalty of slot confiscation.


----------



## wheelszk

When does this actually end?
Bill


----------



## coach61

wheelszk said:


> When does this actually end?
> Bill



Midnight tonight CST you have 7 hrs 36 minutes left...lol.. not that I am counting...


Dave


----------



## bobhch

*Soooo pretty...so pretty.....so pretty.....*



Bill Hall said:


> Enjoy :wave:


Bill thanks for all the Quooodoz.  

I think Bill has earned the right to be Val-ah-Victorian. :jest: 

Joez gets to be Prom Queen (he has the hair for it) LOL...sorry Joez Har  

Me, since being so insensitive to Joez, gets to be a Cheer Leader. :lol: 

Whoooooo Rah! Whoooooo Rah! Whoooooo Rah! Whoooooo Rah!

Coach all the Whooooo Rah is for the Packers win last night over the Broncos and beeing 6-1....and what a great sucess story this Auction is thanks to you Coach...and everyone else....Whooooo Rah! :wave: The Pack is Back!!!

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870

I had my doubts that the lil beasties would ever hit the 50.00 mark...and it was easy to say when they were just bods in raw resin all lined up in a picture. Both Bill and Bob have been quite modest in the degree of praise they seem to be willing to accept. I slung a bit of resin for my part in the project and I am greatful for the acknowledgement and praise, but Bill has done more than "hack up" some chassis and Bob has done more than just "squirt a little paint".


I KNOW about the hours and cash and selflessness that Bill has invested in these roadsters. I know about the deep cut in the finger, too! (gotcha, Bill!) Bills unswerving dedication to this project and his willingness to carry the kings share of the load overwhelms me. He hunted parts, secured very nice NOS chassis (thank you so much, Ed!) and fit each chassis to its own body individually. When they fit propperly, he went about tuning them and lapping the brass. These were not just NOS chassis to stuff under some resin to make a buck or two for charity. These were, to Bill, the hearts of a beautiful collection, destined to help others who are suffering. Also, the tiny windscreens were not cast. They were hand-carved by Bill out of plastic and also fit individually to each body. They were polished to a high luster to compliment the Beautiful paint that they would recieve. Bill, thank you. :thumbsup: 

The paint.....ahh, the paint......skittles comes to mind....

Bob pulled our collective arses (as Bill said) out of the fire when he stepped up at the 11th hour and put his "X" on the dotted line. From the pics, the paint on each and every one is flawless and I don't believe for a moment that Bob would have shipped them back to Bill any other way!
Bob won't share this next bit, so I will!
The conversations that I have had with Bob about painting the bodies were very enlightening to me about his mind-set. He primed and sanded, primed and sweated, sanded and painted and sweated some more. He cared for each body as an individual piece of rolling art, rather than just a collection of slot car bodies headed for auction.
He put his own heart into these beautiful cars for a lucky few to enjoy! He was so worried about being able to compliment Bills mechs and design, that it kept him up at night with nerves. Simply beautiful work, Bob! :thumbsup:

These beautiful roadsters are brothers of the same mold, children of a single and unique creation. A few of us have "parented" them, But each has a different feel as they are each perfect in their own color. I am proud to have been a part of this endeavor. :woohoo: 

Thank you Bill and Thank you, Bob, for all you have done. From conception, to fabrication, to fit and finish, You guys are heros! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
(Thank you Mrs Bill and Mrs Bob for letting them share these hours with us for such a worthy cause)

Coach, thank you for planting the seed that became the HOHT. Thank you, also for your tireless hours of guiding this runaway train that you have dubbed the irace-auctions.
(Mrs Coach, thank you for sharing him. We feel it is a blessing....honest!)
Thank you , Hank, for puting up with us in our childish moments while allowing us to use HT as a platform to keep the HOHT ball rolling along unimpeded. Many many thanks, Hank, for your SECOND most generous donation.


----------



## tjd241

*Joe...*

... you said a mouthful. I couldn't agree more. Oh, and by the way Joe... thank you too. No resincasts = No cars... don't take a mathmatishen to cypher that eekwayshun.  nd


----------



## coach61

I could not have said it any better then Joe did. These are not just HOHT roadsters.. they are 3 guys who love the hobby who put a lot of that love back into these 8 little beauts...Thank you Gents...And thanks to everyone!

Dave


----------



## Bill Hall

Fine! I'll take a short bow but only if y'all promise to knock it off, darnit! There is a catch though...you'll all have to take a bow too!...here's why... 

In Joes final comments he points out the generous contibution of our benefactor Hank.
Without Hank there would be no playing field... period! Something I try to think of every time I log on. What a great priveledge we have. 

Too be able to play 'lil cars with "slot-brothers" all over the world. We get to share ideas, make mischeif, and generate funds to help battle a scourge. Where else do you get all that and then some? From the base forums, buy and sell, and how cool is chat? Just grade "A" program from top to bottom.

So if I gotta, then our membership should take a little bow too, except Joe and Coach, they have to curtsy! 

Guys it looks like the 2G mark may be surpassed tonight. A-mazing!


----------



## sethndaddy

Joe, I KNEW without a doubt those little guys where going to top 80.00 each EASILY.
I was hoping my bids would get overlooked, hahaha and I would snagged one at the 50 buck level.


----------



## coach61

sethndaddy said:


> Joe, I KNEW without a doubt those little guys where going to top 80.00 each EASILY.
> I was hoping my bids would get overlooked, hahaha and I would snagged one at the 50 buck level.



If you bid real fast ya can snag one at 100...


BWG

Coach!


Copule of Falcon packs under 20 bucks still a pair of AW bods with NO BIDS! (I may just have to jump them and let CAROL paint them then post REALLY big pics of them.. or paint them drunk lol


----------



## roadrner

Congrats to all the winners and a big thanks to guys responsible for getting this thing to the next level. Just shows what a great bunch we have running around this board. Thanks again to all! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## coach61

I am just doing some paperwork and deciphering time stamps on some emails.. will have final results tomorrow by noon I hope...Thanks everyone we made 2k! you guys are the best!


As Greg Brady would say...You a far out and Groovy bunch of cats...


Dave

(Me Like Marcia...)


----------



## roadrner

coach61 said:


> I am just doing some paperwork and deciphering time stamps on some emails.. will have final results tomorrow by noon I hope...Thanks everyone we made 2k! you guys are the best!
> 
> 
> As Greg Brady would say...You a far out and Groovy bunch of cats...
> 
> 
> Dave
> 
> (Me Like Marcia...)


 
Dave,
No finals? How do we know where the item is to calculate shipping?. 
Thanks, OFD


----------



## coach61

*Invoices.*

All Invoices are now sent.. Thanks again everyone! It was a bang up job by donators to buyers.. Pretty proud to be a slot head!

What can $2,000 Do?

Pay two research assitants for a month!!! 
Pay for lab work for 7-10 days
Buy supplies
Pay for 20 Mamograms
Be made a grant that just might be the diffirence for a resercher to get that extra few days of work done that results in a very very huge result.

The list is endless...we made a diffirenece, and we should all be very pleased with each other. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all the work everyone did, special thanks to 'nuther (Tj241), for being my eyes and ears and help keep the bids on track. I could not of done this as smoothly without him.. Bill, Bob, Joe for the Roadsters, Dan At Dash motorsports for his very generous donation of a fleet of Falcons. Neil at Slotfathers for his donations to finish the Roadsters on time.. Ed and Chris for the parts and chassis for under them. TJ again for his customs, Wesj for his donations of cars, bodies and custom work, VJ for his custom work, Bob again for his Body donation. Diecaster for his Diecast donation that allowed us to expand the borders. RR and Split for the White Lightnings, Win43 for his custom that he bid to get back lol.. I did the same thing sometimes you get attached I understand lol...To everyone that Bid and those who helped get the word out. To Hank, who gave us HT, donated generously and helped us withe stickys of the thread to help keep us up front and visable. 
This is just the beginning.. See you all next April again for the HOHT Heart foundation auction. 


Its been a blessing in my life to be involved and I hope you all felt the warmth I did and it will stay with you forever. God Bless


Dave


----------



## videojimmy

Hey Dave.... send me the info of who won my car and I'll send it out ASAP

Good work on the auction!


----------



## coach61

videojimmy said:


> Hey Dave.... send me the info of who won my car and I'll send it out ASAP
> 
> Good work on the auction!



Will send the winners info as soon as I get his check. I have everyone invoiced already so Expect Monday or tuesday as the day it leaves.. I beleieve Dave Reese won your car at a healthy price! Love thos customs!


Dave


----------



## coach61

*News.*

Hi Everyone, alll Invoices are sent, I have already recieved a few payemts.. wow! you guys really wanted the these Cars lol..I have some very good news on the future of HOHT auctions. Dan At Dash Motor Sports has offered to support the next auction as well! that is good news for the health of the fundraising future.

I stopped in personally today at Neils Wheels in Plano to thank Neil for his support, he also said he would like to support future auctions. (Bill he thought i was you at first was funny...) I spent too much money according to my TM broke two Wizards, 1 extreme (Carols Fault) and one stock (My Fault..) I also had a wing failure on the front stretch with My SCI Tyrell I wanted to test and I can nbow say that yes Aero affects Slotcars as it went nuts when it came off..(Ya I crashed it .. I was trying to set a good lap time..loL) 

Thanks again everyone.. Nextauction will be for the Heart fund again in April/May.. In the nean time do not forget Bob W's Victory Junction race and auction in the spring.. Cowpuddle 500 In the late spring.. and someday in the future I will convince you vendors to give a southern boys a convenstion down here somewhere!!! I would like to meet and thank everyone and will try over the next 20-30 years after that I plan to chase Nurses and well you know...


Dave


----------



## coach61

*Auction Complete*

I have recieved 100% of all shipping costs and am just waiting for the mail which I suspect will have the final checks for items. we raised $2,015 in total this auction. Big round of applause for everyone involved. From Dash Motorsports for its corperate donation, and the HOHT roadster gang (Bill, Bob, and Joe), VJ, Wes, RR, Tjd241, Diecaster, Split, Win43,Hank and Coach. For some very generous donations.. Now on with Buissness...

I contact the AG of Texas about registering the charity, This will allow a tax reciept for donators as well as buyers next round. 

I am looking to purchase 12 blank pup trailors that will be decaled with HOHT's new Logo for the next auction.

Next Auction: I have two other events in the next little while so it will not be till April 2008 at this point. If you want to join us I will always take time to speak with you about the next one which will be the Heart Association 2 Auction. For those interested Bob will be doing a live auction for the VJ gang which I will be donating some nascar customs too. I am trying to get them signed now so we can help raise some cash for the kids.

Changes in the next auction. 

Live bidding.. will be lebayish live timing and scoring lol.. so you can all snipe away till your hearts are content. Hopefully this will not curtail some of the very generous donations that the current system has brought.

Centreal shipping willreturn, this various locations has been a logistical nightmare for me. So I would like someone to be suckered err volunteer to be our warehouse. lol.

I have already started to soliciate donations for April.. this should be a even larger event then this one.. so start saving.. 

Chat gang has already begun to start making plans for 8 new Hoht cars.. very exciting news.

Dash has already stepped up and offered to be involved again for the next one.

Neils Wheels (Slotfather) has requested to be even more involed next time...

Please support these two Buisness's and thank them for thier help on this auction. 
http://www.dash-motorsports.com/
http://www.slotcars.org/neilswheels/

Will keep everyone posted as things progress...

and dave goes on and on and on.. blah blah blah....


Coach! :wave: :woohoo:


----------



## coach61

*Logo...*

I did up a little logo.. If anyone wants to take this genral ide and make it go WOW feel free.. Also feel free to use it! just link it back to this thread or the website!


LOL

Dave


----------



## coach61

*Tax Receipts*

New IRS rules state a check can no longer be used to tax receipts. I just spoke with the local ACS office and I will be dropping off all the checks in the am..They also will send everyone a tax receipt directly! Nice saves me a bit of work so i am going to toss another ten bucks in the kitty to cover the cost of mailing those out as I had planned on doing it anyways.. So watch for them and keep them!!


David

Also http://www.hoht.net is now registered although it has not propergatted through the net yet. but it will be the site for all future auctions and emails..


----------



## LTjet

I bid on C102. I haven't rec'd the shipping invoice. The donation went out today.


----------



## win43

Coach,
I don't really need a tax receipt. I stopped paying taxes years ago :freak: :woohoo:


----------



## Bill Hall

coach61 said:


> I did up a little logo.. If anyone wants to take this genral ide and make it go WOW feel free.. Also feel free to use it! just link it back to this thread or the website!
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dave


Looks great Coach. :thumbsup: 

Straight and to the point. I'm sure it will come in handy.


----------



## coach61

LTjet said:


> I bid on C102. I haven't rec'd the shipping invoice. The donation went out today.



Your Con O'donnell then? Sometimes I don't know the names ebhidn thealias's. I will send out another invoice for you.. 


Dave


----------



## 70ss

Received cars today (c110,c111) and wow they look great. Packaged in their own personal box was a great touch. Thanks to all involved in making these Eric


----------



## Bill Hall

No Eric, 

THANK YOU for your generosity to this good cause! :wave: 

...and for confirming that they arrived safely... :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61

*Calander.*

I need 12 Pics of the best Customs. I will do a Calander of them for sale to support HOHT ( help to buy thank you gifts for Donators, pay for postage to move donations around.)...So Post up your very best Pic. Acknowledge that you release the pic for HOHT Calander use. and we will get it done before december for use next year.. Have the Collest race track in town with the HOHt Calander hanging above your desk....



Need someone to do a cover too....


Dave


100% of all procceds will be used to promote and push forward HOHT charity auctions ONLY!


----------



## CJ53

*calender*

Coach.
go to this.. :thumbsup: http://good-times.webshots.com/album/561211975FrxMBu pick one if you like.. If you find one but the pic isn't good enough let me know, I'll get a better pic for you to use. 
Chris


----------



## mrwillysgasser

Hey I was offline for about a week and missed that I had won one .The tycos.Tell you what keep the cars add them to the next auction .I will send mo today for 20.00 to add to the fund .My winning bid was 10.00 plus a little extra too. I missed out on the final day of bidding had a loss in the Family. maybe next year!


----------



## coach61

mrwillysgasser said:


> Hey I was offline for about a week and missed that I had won one .The tycos.Tell you what keep the cars add them to the next auction .I will send mo today for 20.00 to add to the fund .My winning bid was 10.00 plus a little extra too. I missed out on the final day of bidding had a loss in the Family. maybe next year!



Very Henerous of you you Kevin, thanks, Prayers go out for the loss to your family. Heal well and be strong.. 


Dave


----------



## Ian Garnett

Cars c114 & c119 recived yeasterday. Much thanks to all envolved.Looking forth to the next auction. Again thanks to all those that were involved with donations & the roadster production team/vendors.

Thanks Ian Garnett (xfaoh)


----------



## roadrner

Rec'd bods on Saturday. Great shape and thanks again! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall

*Out of the box!*

Recieved my 'lil green TR from Nuther yesterday. David's attention to detail is top notch, and the 'lil bugger runs out great. :thumbsup: 

A true RTR car...whadda plum! :woohoo:


----------



## JordanZ870

You know, Bill...
I was afraid to post in here about the "Nuther-built custom I recieved from the HOHT auction because I didn't want to appear as if I were bragging, eh...

Ok....so what if I do...
I got mine last week too! Though it started as a JL stripped body, you would never guess its humble origin. This Little car rocks the track from its custom and highly detailed paint down to the beautiful aluminum wheels and highly pampered chassis!
Had anyone else bid on it, I would have had to keep pace. *I* know what a 'Nuther custom car is worth in the slot, hey!!

Beautiful fairlane, 'Nuther Dave! (can you hear it coasting through the curves? )

Oh, and Wes, The bodies showed up in very nice shape! I actually picked up the blk 57 ratty for a buddy who went bonkers over the pics you posted of it. (boy, he was pleasantly surprised!) Thanks for donating these very cool pieces, guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall

Well I guess our little secret is out!


----------



## JordanZ870

Secret has been out...just no one has been paying attention!. (seems odd to me, though.)


----------



## tjd241

*More than happy to be involved.*

You guys are too kind. I just like to take some bodies a little further than they are. Some are fine "as received", some just need something else. Glad you like them and glad to have been part of the overall effort. nd


----------



## wheelszk

Coach, received my package from Dash Wed (C153) plus a small surprise, Thanks Dan
Bill (wheelszk)


----------



## sethndaddy

wheelszk said:


> Coach, received my package from Dash Wed (C153) plus a small surprise, Thanks Dan
> Bill (wheelszk)


I was gonna reply the same thing you just said, but was on the run out the door last night.
I got my package from Dash and had an extra body, not just an extra body, but a pink/white conv. 55 chevy for afx. I don't remember seeing that one released?
anywho...thanks Dan, and thanks Coach.


----------



## bobhch

tjd241 said:


> You guys are too kind. I just like to take some bodies a little further than they are. Some are fine "as received", some just need something else. Glad you like them and glad to have been part of the overall effort. nd


Man!!...WhooooHooooooooooooooooo....Got my ND Willys! +plus!

Thanks for making such a beutiful car and coast like nobodys buisness. Everyone on Chat that was there right after I opened the package knows how Ecited I was....Oh Yeah!

I have gotten a few packages from Bill that have had the same affect on me...Pulse raised in excitement......HT is the best and has the best people EVER! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## coach61

The Heart of Hobbytalk store is now open, I wanted to see the stuff first hand before I let you guys at it.. I made a change to the bumper sticker. and the Large coffee mug minor stuff. Proceeds from the shop will be used to pay postage for donators and thank you gifts. Any extra will be sent to which ever charity is on deck at that time..Enjoy buy lots, yes I could have gotten the mugs a bit cheaper and made a heck of a lot more profit on them But I would have had to order 144 of them.. I like my coffee.. but... lol....


http://www.cafepress.com/hoht
Dave


----------



## coach61

*Peace Players Basketball tourment*

I am thinking of running a small auction in Febuary for PEace Players and moving the Heart fund to May. Peace Players goes to wartorn countries suffering from Race/Religion diffrences and running mixed Basketball tournements for the Kids. They Have been ver successful in Ireland and several other venues were Children are stuck with parents who fail to see we are all the same. It is $1000.00 U.S. to sponser an entire tournment so I thought maybe we could call the HOHT Charity Tournament. I will see what we can dig up , I still have some items from last auction never got added to the list so I think we can pull a grand up easy. Feburay sound good?


http://www.peaceplayersintl.org/


Dave


----------



## win43

Dave,
Sounds good to me.


----------



## bobhch

Count me in Coach!

Bob...zilla


----------



## roadrner

Dave,

February is fine. Have a couple of things I can contribute to the effort. Just post a reminder in January as I can't remember sh** anymore. 

:freak: OFDAVE


----------

